# ~* This Is Me, Here Is My Joy



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice to meet you Sammi, beautiful horses!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very nice horses, Welcome!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd be happy to!

Ollie:


















His Sire:









His Dam (also the OP's Hearthorse)









Wonderful to meet you finally ;P We're happy to have ya!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, and thanks for the compliments! I cant wait to get him home - I miss him already :smile: Thanks for that Sky! :grin: I love HF so you should be hearing alot from me :wink:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yayy!! Congrats! Thats awesome! I hope it all works out for you! Hes adorable!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I am very sad to update that i will not be buying him :sad:. I have come to my senses and do not feel i have enough time to give him as much attention as he deserves (and would need, being that he would need frequent training and riding). I am about to email his owner. I wish him a loving home, heartbroken i am typing this. I will miss him, but its for the best. I have put my horse plans on hold till the end of next year, when hopefully i wont have to agist, and be able to have them living with me and mum.


----------



## FutureRN (Aug 8, 2012)

I know I am new here, but wanted to say I think you are very mature for saying no to buying him. It takes a lot to realize that you have to put dreams on hold for a while. But one day you will make it happen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Future, yeh, i just want whats best for him lol im an animal softie like may of us here are :wink::smile: I cant wait for the end of next year when i will be able to devote more time towards my passion. Thank you for your kind words :smile::hug:


----------



## FutureRN (Aug 8, 2012)

Your very welcome. And I really wanted to say that those kids that bully you, they are just mean, unhappy, selfish people. People like that will bully anybody because they have no confidence or self-esteem themselves, and it make them feel big to pick on others. They are also probably jealous that you have found your gift and passion, and they haven't. Please don't let them take away your confidence!

My cousin has Aspergers and he is one of the most awesome people I know. He found his passion also, he is a great writer and very talented.

Sorry if this was too personal, but I really can't stand bullies. Please remember you are a beautiful strong person! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

